# FreeBSD audit by folder??



## Chi Min Wang (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone:
      The audit system in FreeBSD currently support auditing by user id only. Is it possible to support auditing by folder(I just wanna to audit specific folder,whoever access it)?? Thanks anyway!!


----------

